# Current Projects - March 2015



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Y'all have been such an inspiration - I want to keep it going! 

Because of the Spring sock KAL, I dug out the socks that I had started last August! A woman (who's become a friend - isn't fiber wonderful like that?) starting dying fiber, and then started selling at shows. She's done really well - she does a great job, and I am spoiled by her fiber! She started a bimonthly 'Mystery Fiber' club, and this was the first one - a superwash merino with some nylon - perfect for socks! The colorway reminded me of a sunset - yellows, oranges, and purples. 

The last installment was a 'Faux Cashmere' (basically nylon) - beautiful color, but I wasn't enjoying spinning it at all. So I blended it 50% with some white roving from our sheep, and added about 10% black alpaca just to tone down the color a little bit. I want to make those lace spring KAL socks!

Here's where I need help - I haven't plyed it yet - if I make a two py yarn, it'll be 16 WPIs. If I navajo/chain ply, it'll be 12 WPIs. The sock pattern calls for 14 WPIs. So what do I do? 2 ply at 16 WPI, or 3 ply at 12 WPIs? Which would be better for those socks?







[/IMG]


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh and my other question - is the blend of 40% wool, 40% nylon, an 10% alpaca okay? Since I haven't plied it yet, I can ply it with wool if that would work better. 

I have a bobbin of white wool all ready to go...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My mom wove a shawl on her new loom! The black is commercial yarn, Raggen by Viking of Norway. The multi color is multicolor merino plied with black superwash-- her own handspun! 
Isn't it lovely?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

(And it's actually plaid. )


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful shawl1!

Paula, you can always adjust the needle size to go with whichever ply you decide to do. For socks, I prefer a 3-ply


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How about a chain-ply PKBoo? It is perfect for socks, is a 4-ply and makes a good stong yarn, it may be just the size you need when done. You blend sounds wonderful!

SvenskaFlicka your mom did a great job on the shawl.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Beautiful shawl1!
> 
> Paula, you can always adjust the needle size to go with whichever ply you decide to do. For socks, I prefer a 3-ply


You mean actually do a swatch??? AGH! Or can I just choose the needle size based on the WPIs (from my little chart that lists WPIs and needle sizes)...

I'll do a swatch if I have too...



Marchwind said:


> How about a chain-ply PKBoo? It is perfect for socks, is a 4-ply and makes a good stong yarn, it may be just the size you need when done. You blend sounds wonderful!


Marchie - I thought that chain ply was Navajo ply, and it ends up being 3 ply. Will have to look that up.

Beautiful shawl you mom did Svenska!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Swatching is for sissies! Go a few sizes smaller on the needles OR you may have to adjust the number of stitches cast on ... just be sure to make it a multiple of 10

chain ply IS a 3-ply ... Marchie knows that ... she must be having a mental-pause


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Swatching is for sissies!



Hahahaha hahahahahaha :rofl:

That's kind of how I felt till I could never get socks to fit! It wasn't until I started using Ann Budds book that my socks actually fit anyone!

I'm going to post my other questions in the sock KAL but here's a picture of my finished yarn! It ended up being 14 WPIs which is what the pattern says. But according to my chart, that is NOT fingering weight!


----------



## Ketoriverfarm (Aug 8, 2014)

Pkboo I love the color of your yarn. And I also use ann budd's book for socks. I am working on my third pair of Icelandic yarn socks. I started using two-ply but have now gone to three-ply. I think the socks feel better on my feet. 

Susan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo I didn't mean chain-ply, you are right it is Navajo plying. I meant cable-ply. Sorry for the confusion. MLF us right it most certainly was a mental-pause, lol!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I figured it was either that or your infamous auto-correct!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

8 oz faukland I dyed last week


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Now Cyndi, I hope you got batteries with that dye!  Whatever it's gonna be, it'll be bright!

Latest on the loom #25. Finished the ziggidy-zaggidy, then went on to a broken twill. Then I did another 'pineapple' scarf (That's a pattern from 1844 from France) you can see it next to the mirror. Now I'm back in ZIG-ZAG mode! I think this is the last of the warp. _One more warp_ to make 30!! I can't believe I've come this far! I may even run out this green crap! :clap: The back looks pretty cool on this pattern too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Osiris, I have to wear sunglasses to look at it ... I need something bright this time of year.

Love the pineapple!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah you and me both! At least we're on a warmup. It's the roller coaster UP now. 
I cant wait to see what you do with that yarn. I know it'll be cool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris I like that pineapple pattern. It looks familiar to me. Isn't it neat how patterns can look so similar and yet so different on their reverse sides? Sometimes the reverse is nicer than the actual side that was intended to be the front.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Marchi! Hoping your B-Day was grand! 
That draft...I just call it pineapple. It's 45273 on Handweaving.net.

http://www.handweaving.net/draft-de...ique-de-la-fabrication-des-tissus-france-1844

Love that site. They've updated it too. Very fast loading now.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Got my slippers done! And I'm well into the first of my Skew socks!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kelsey, out of curiously, what yarn are you using for your slippers?

I used my own handspun bulky single and before that I used Lamb's Pride Bulky and I ended up with NO stitch definition at all after fulling/felting. :shrug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm using Lamb's Pride, in whatever colors and weights are in the Brown's Bin. The soles for this pair are Bulky, and the uppers are two strands of worsted knit together. 
I seem to get some stich definition either weight, but more with the two strands of worsted.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Okay that makes sense. 

I am discovering that a bulky singles yarn knit on bigger needles fulls much more easily than two worsted singles held double. So it stands to reason that you would get more stitch definition after fulling with singles held double. Good to know! :thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I almost got to the magical origami heel on my Skew socks tonight. 
Lookin' weird!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I see a definite lime, fuchsia, purple thing going on with you lately, SvenskaFlicka!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Amazingly, there us no lime in these socks! But they photograph lime because of the yellow and bright blue next to each other. And oh yeah! Hot pink and purple! And orange!
I just like bright colors.
I got my heel turned on these socks. Actually you Kitchener it together. It's weird and awesome.
I don't think I have enough in this ball for two socks. I'll be surprised if I have much left after the leg. Luckily, I have another ball-- in a different color! Grey, hunter, lime, teal, and yellow. Philip says these are going to be my super crazy socks. :knitting:

Crazy socks are good, right? :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow - that is weird - but I see that now!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Crazy socks are the best!! My DD would throw a perfect tantrum if she didn't receive a couple pair of crazy socks made from my left over sock yarns.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Those are in my queue, but I don't have cables that small.

hmmm ... looking at the projects posted on Rav, that toe seems so pointy .... and I have squared off toes ... is there a way to square off the toes in the pattern??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The toe is really pointy, but it is magic! There is a left and a right, and they are shaped the same as human toes! 
That point goes right on your big toe perfectly!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi you guys - first time posting in here because my last project was the SSS scarf lol. 

I am going to knit a lace scarf out of alpaca which I spun. Chain plyed to this WPI so I am pretty stoked about it. 

Then I have the icelandic which I am starting from raw fleece. I washed it without felting (yay.) I would like it single plied Aran - worsted with the thel and maybe spin some thinner warp with the tog.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice job naura. Can't wait to see your alpaca lace scarf.


But, but, but .... my toes aren't pointy ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MLF my mom called feet like your shoebox feet because she said they were shaped like a shoebox, lol! What was that mime on FB about the different shaped feet? Are yours Roman? Mine have changed over he years and are a combination of Roman and Greek I think it was.

Do you have a hard time finding shoes that fit properly? I would think it was quite the coo when you learned to knit your own socks. I love those sheepy socks


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Since you start at the toes on these socks, and really have to use circs because of the number of stitches later, I would suggest you cast on the toe and try! I don't like pointy toed socks either because they just don't fit right. These fit just right though!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

My MIL, DH, DSD, and DD#1 all have shoe box feet. Have a hard time getting shoes to fit the girls. The cute sandals never fit.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

(Cyndi, did you make those socks?! WANT!!!)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I totally saw lime in Kelsey's sock, but when she pointed out it was just yellow and blue, I saw that too. How cool! 

My husband has shoebox feet. He calls them Fred Flintstone feet. :happy2:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I wear Crocs, they fit just fine! 

Shoebox feet, hmphf ... they're moccasin feet.

Yes, *Lexie*, I made those socks


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Oooooommmmmmgggggggg! They've been added to my queue.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've been experimenting with KoolAid dyeing. I used 100% wool in an ivory color. It looks like spring!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Definitely spring time!! Bet they smell good too!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Definitely spring time!! Bet they smell good too!



There is a bit of KoolAid smell lingering, so much that the dogs were trying to lick the yarn when I took it off the clothes line yesterday.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

LOVE the yarn, AND the tub, AND the beadboard! Man, what I wouldn't give to soak in a tub like that!! :happy2:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry MLF I didn't mean to insult your feet . Moccasins feet is a much nicer term.

BbC love that yarn. What will it become?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

oh, I wasn't insulted in the least, Marchie! I think shoebox feet is funny!

Prayers going out to all who are ill and facing surgery.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just frogged the colorful one on the right. They're the same pattern, but I didn't like the way the multi-color looked


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I just started a fairly major project, the Unst Wedding Shawl, by Sharon Miller. It has been on my wanna do list for a while now, along with her Ring Shawl. Got to work up to that one, but man alive is it purtty. 

When I get a bit further along, I'll post pictures.
Jacki


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Definitely spring time!! Bet they smell good too!



LOL.....in perusing the thread all I see is lots of SOCKS and some yarn. 
That's a ironic line to see in the comments following all those sock photos. 
(I know what you meant.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL, Osiris!

Although you can wear wool socks for a few days & they dont stink.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just finished my first Skew sock!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's interesting to see how the colors pool! What do you think SvenskaFlicka? How's the fit?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

BlueberryChick said:


> I've been experimenting with KoolAid dyeing. I used 100% wool in an ivory color. It looks like spring!
> View attachment 45395


Love the colors! Love that bathtub even more! LOL


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Love the colors! Love that bathtub even more! LOL



The bathtub is pretty awesome. We had a plumbing leak last year that led to ripping out about a third of the bathroom, so we decided to redo the whole thing while we were at it. 

The tub came from an old house we fixed up and sold. It has to be resurfaced and new fixtures added, but it turned out great.

This isn't exactly a "current project" although I am currently cleaning the bathroom, so here are a couple of pictures.
















ETA: I can't seem to get the first picture right side up. No matter which way I turn the camera, it ends up sideways. Sorry about that!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> It's interesting to see how the colors pool! What do you think SvenskaFlicka? How's the fit?


The fit is pretty decent. I'm experimenting, using 100% Alpaca yarn that has been spun really springily for these socks. It is probably meant for hats, and has long color repeats. So this seemed like a good pattern for it! 
I'm really interested to see how they wear, being Alpaca.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool Kelsey! Now the lime green is blue again! I saw how that happened in the first photo. Yellow+blue=green. It's just the eyes! Very happy socks!

Well the ol' donkey finally tackled "CRACKLE". And *2 little words* could have saved me about 6 hours of struggling. I tried same weft as warp, thinner weft, thicker weft - even went to the yarn store and got a great deal on some alpaca for $6 ea and merino for $4 - but all for nought! I couldn't get the circles ROUND. I kept getting skinny ovals. :hair

Two little words - "USE TABBY"!!!!! AAAAARGH! Nowhere in any of the drafts, websites or blogs I've read does anyone mention tabby. Spoze I should have checked Davison or Dixon but the draft looked so simple and straightforward. Well now I'm using a thinner silk wool against a sewing thread tabby and it's coming out. The only reason I learned about tabby is because *one* blog I read said '_crackle is woven as overshot_'. :idea: Well overshot always uses tabby! Bingo! This is just the first few inches and there are mistakes like crazy, but I 'get it' now. My problem is using 2 feet. My right foot can't feel the pedals LOL so I use the left foot! "Pattern, 5, pattern, 6. AND 2 shuttles. I feel like a one-footed organ player! ound: It's a 36 pick repeat - so with tabby it's 72. Yeah...ya gotta keep track!

This is a scarf I'm making for a wonderful lady who sells recycled yarn on eBay. 'Buttonberry hollow'. Honestly I've never seen any scarves in crackle so maybe sh'll have the first! The blue is silk wool (actually it's her yarn). She frogs sweaters and sells the yarn including the original label to prove the fiber content and for a price a lot less than buying the yarn new. She sent me 5 balls of acrylic free when I mentioned I was weaving for charity. Told me she was gonna send me more. I told her NO! Please NO! I just want to take a break! But I told her I'd weave her a scarf after the last warp.

I've wanted to try "crackle" for a while. I didn't like it in the beginning, but I guess the complexiuty grows on you. It's originally a Scandinavian structure - of course- called 'Jamtlandsvaev'. Even harder to say than Krokbragd! Mary Meigs Atwater named it 'crackle' because it reminder her of the crazing seen on old pottery or ceramics. The name caught on. There are lots of beautiful patterns for this structure. I just chose something that didn't _HAVE to be balanced. _Circles are pretty forgiving. And I've got enough for 2 scarves on this warp. Ta-Daaaa! Now overshot isn't so intimidating!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, you totally lost me Osiris ....

Hey, if I get my floor loom warped will you give a weaving lesson for our Homesteading Weekend???


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> BbC love that yarn. What will it become?


MW, I'm not sure yet. My 9yo daughter did the pink, so it will either go to her to knit or be made into something for her. Each hank has 220 yards of 100% wool. I'm open to suggestions.

Svenska, love the socks!

Osiris, beautiful weaving! I haven't fallen down that rabbit hole...yet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow Osiris! That's nice . Is this being woven on your new loom? At out guild meeting on Monday we have a weaver as our guest speaker, Rosemary someone, she was into doing block weaving. Although the I knew pretty much what she was talking about my eyes started to glaze over after about 30 min. And then when she went on about all the millions of variations and that's when my mind started talking back to her. I don't know if others felt the way I did and I loved her stuff and the basis of what she was talking about, but it made me question if I could really be a weaver. She was way too technical for me.

SvenskaFlicka I have a pair of Slpaca socks and they seem to wear pretty well.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyndi, sorry for the confusion. "tabby" is plain weave. It's usually divided between 2 pedals, shafts 1-3, & 2-4. You throw one shot of alternating tabby picks after each shot of pattern pick. It locks the pattern in. The larger floats make the fabric unstable and loose. The tabby tightens it all up. 

Warping? Sure! Glad to help out if you want. Looking forward to that weekend! In fact, I'll show you the trapeze/ valet method of winding the warp on if you want. It soo quick. And you can us anything tall to do it. 

BC. I'm not really down the hole yet. Tons of things I haven't tried yet - like shadow weave!!!. I just wanted to try something more traditional than those darned green scarves I been doin'. And I had a gift to make too. 

Marchi, No this is on the Artisat. The Nilus sits patiently waiting, under a blanket in my bedroom, for the Artisat to move out! ;-) 2 more scarves and "willie" looks for a new home! 
*You said: ".....made me question if I could really be a weaver. She was way too technical for me......"*
*Don't* get intimidated by professional weavers. My aunts were ALL EXCELLENT COOKS. None of them was a 'chef'. 
Don't think you have to know everything there is, in order to throw a shuttle! You'll be buried in books for a decade and won't have an inch of fabric! The loom will teach you! Trust it! ;-)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

#1 is finished. Lots of mistakes! LOL Oh well. Number 2 is 12 inches big so far with a thicker tabby yarn. That one will be the gift. So far no mistakes. I guess it takes a few picks to get the hang of such a slow rhythm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris we need pictures


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL....I hate showing mistakes! Well here's the 7 yard warp. 2 scarves and enough for an 18inch dresser top. Top one (blue and white) is the fine sewing thread tabby. If you look up and down, you'll see were I go 'astray' several times. This pattern was a challenge. You're either in the zone or you gotta walk away from it. The second (bottom - blue and beige) is another thicker silk wool I used for the tabby. It's more balanced - circles are 'round'. I put my signature strips of plain weave in too. That's the one's the gift. It turned out well, right up to the end. It was 2am and I was intent in finishing it...wrong move. The last 3 inches I messed up. I was so mad I decided to keep weaving so I pulled out the green acrylic stuff from the shelter scarves and finished off the warp!!! LOL Messed that one up too! The mistakes are just "structural deviations" for me :happy2: The concentration thing with this is something I WANT to get a handle on though. I will *definitely* do crackle again. I won't let it beat me. But not bad for a first try! I think that woman will be tickled pink to receive this and especially because it's the recycled yarn SHE sold me! Talk about recycling eh!! Oh it's 10epi superwash merino warp / blue and beige silk wool weft. 116 warp ends. 2 inch draw in. Finished at 10 inches wide. Med beat.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Show mistakes, especially if you talk about them. That's how we all learn.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree Marchi. It's still fabric. No biggie. I'd recommend trying crackle to anyone. Keeps ya on yer toes!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of the little baby wearing the little hat I made him. Made up the pattern based on what I saw on Ravelry. I didn't intend to make up the pattern, but I was on the road and forgot the pattern, so I winged it. Wung it. Whatever. :happy2:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

MDK - It's beautiful and looks warm! And the little schnook looks content as he can be! What a cutie.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awww, it fits him perfectly! You will have to make him another one for when he is a bit older.


----------

